# WW II Fighting Knife.



## GT-40 GUY (Mar 6, 2015)

I just splurged and received a reproduction Nichols Fighting Knife. Originals run from 2500$ to 4500$. A real cool knife.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/roadshow/archive/201206A34.html

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...g+Knife&qpvt=Nichols+Fighting+Knife&FORM=IGRE

http://iknifecollector.com/forum/topics/floyd-nichols-combat-knives-a

http://www.atlantacutlery.com/p-1855-nichols-us-gi-wwii-fighting-knife.aspx

gt40

PS: Since the blade is made of carbon steel it will rust. I coated the complete knife with this wax to protect it from rusting. It also gives it a great mirror like finish.

http://www.rockler.com/renaissance-...mpaign=(roi)+product+listing+ads&SSAID=314743


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 6, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Wheelep (Oct 21, 2015)

Like it. Never seen one before.


----------

